

Tonight's "The Last Lecture" ABC interview with Randy Pausch - adamhowell
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/LastLecture/
Part 1-4 are at the bottom. There are also photos, articles, etc. A nice compliment to the lecture itself (http://tinyurl.com/24x7b6).
======
adamhowell
Part 1-4 are at the bottom. There are also photos, articles, etc. A nice
compliment to the lecture itself (<http://tinyurl.com/24x7b6>).

